# In Defense of Taxation without Representation - why it is possibly based



## Slobber Mutt (Oct 17, 2021)

I don't understand why taxpayers are so disgruntled. For a fractional contribution every month, your money goes towards:

-giving gangbangers just enough money to keep doing whatever they are at the moment (liveleak FTW!)
-'feeding' the unemployed who will either blow it all on crab legs or copious amounts of mcdonalds (fucking fatty!)
-building the medical infrastructure required to perpetuate the obesity epidemic and everything it entails (booooo!!!!)
-consequently overdosing suburban niggers with Oxycodone or single moms with Vicodin (stupid bitch!)
-misdiagnosing irrelevant maladies and having patients work to pay for it the rest of their lives (... if they survive that is!)
-sharing a bit of the JDAM bomb flying nose first towards towelheads (WOW!)
-funding a practically dysfunctional education system up until highschool (12 years, baby!)
-paying Officer Rodriguez to kneel on a druggie niggers neck (thanks officer!)
-arming third world militias (based!)
-building even larger suburban areas to cause noise, do crime and drag racing in (vroom!!!)
-Israel (mozel tov!)

This is why the largest portion of taxpayers in the U.S. are middle-class whites. They are in on the plan and joke about it at the dinner table (not when any 'people' of color are around!)

may add more later or if I see good replies


----------



## GHTD (Oct 17, 2021)

UBI is based.

You could've voted Yang. Now we're all fucked.


----------



## Slobber Mutt (Oct 17, 2021)

GHTD said:


> UBI is based.
> 
> You could've voted Yang. Now we're all fucked.



I think I agree. Devaluing USD to Bolivare levels will make me a medieval lord with all the 100oz bars I have in my safe.


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Oct 17, 2021)

I just want it all to collapse so we can go back to club age. Thinking for living is tiresome I just want to rape and rob. Imagine building smoke huts with your homies dawg.


----------



## L50LasPak (Oct 17, 2021)

People are so damned protective of it too.


----------



## Save the Loli (Oct 17, 2021)

WeWuzFinns said:


> I just want it all to collapse so we can go back to club age. Thinking for living is tiresome I just want to rape and rob. Imagine building smoke huts with your homies dawg.


Nigga just go to da hood wit my homeboys we be rapin' bitchez and robbin' niggaz all nite and den we smoke da dankest dope all day be like a smoke hut in dere


----------



## Begemot (Oct 18, 2021)

Save the Loli said:


> Nigga just go to da hood wit my homeboys we be rapin' bitchez and robbin' niggaz all nite and den we smoke da dankest dope all day be like a smoke hut in dere


Yakub surely make this planet an irksome place when tricknology used by cumskins took melanated BIPOC folx away from the African Paradise. 

Also, For real, Fuck Libertarianism, it's childish selfishness.


----------



## Audit (Oct 21, 2021)

Welfare is just my annual tithe to the feds to keep poor people away from my neighborhood. This is unquestionably based. Letting them eat McDonalds and dying at the ripe old age of 50 is merely a side benefit.


----------

